# TOG mold question



## Rosey (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought a TOG mold a while ago and I've been so scared to use it. I'm afraid of leaking and I'm still using another mold for my test batches that puts grooves and it's super easy for me to cut it in 2oz squares.

How thick of a trace do you guys recommend?

I'm going to use it probably next week or the week after after I order some more shea butter.


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2009)

medium should be ok - just set your mold inside a box to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jody (Jul 6, 2009)

Why are you afraid of it leaking?  Do your other molds leak?


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2009)

some styles of TOG molds are notorious for leaking.  been there done that.  I use the lid on my kelsei, my mold went to the big soaping graveyard in the sky.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I'll just put it on something in case it does leak.

I was just looking at his etsy store and it said that it wouldn't leak (with the new system) if it had traced enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

imho it shouldn't leak at any stage of trace .

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Jul 6, 2009)

true, we shall find out in the next few weeks.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard of some people having really bad problems with their TOG molds leaking, but thankfully I've had really good success with mine. I have 3 of his older styles (2006, 2007 and 2008), and so far they have never leaked. I use the dickens out of them, too. I pour at medium trace, btw. Hopefully, your TOG mold is one of the ones that was as well made as my 3 seem to be. 

IrishLass


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 6, 2009)

The bigger issue is how strong of a lye solution you use.  From what I can ascertain, he only tests his liners and approves them for a certain lye solution strength but he doesn't tell you what that is so you have to guess.  I am one of the ones with leaky liners but they didn't start leaking until after I had cracked them while trying to remove a log of soap that I made with a weak lye solution.  

So if you want to be safe, just make sure you either use strong lye solution (i.e. very little water) or make sure you wait several days before you try to unmold.   His "new" system might be better than what the rest of us got, but I'm told by those who've been around longer than me that he's had several "new and improved" versions over time and still always had complaints.  

Good luck and please let us know how it works out.  Carebear probably had an older version which is why it sounds like hers leaked the first time around.  My version, didn't leak until unmolding.   Your version could have it's own set of issues that others will need to be aware of.  Or he may have finally gotten it right.  

zeo


----------



## Rosey (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll definitely let you know! I do have one of the new ones, I bought it this year. I'll update in a few weeks when I've done it.


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 6, 2009)

I got mine in March of this year.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I got mine in early april so we might have the same.

I saw on craigslist, this lady is giving away 4 handmade molds..she didn't return my email yet     lol

Honestly, I hope it doesn't leak, for the price we pay for those molds, they should be above and beyond imho. I had only read good things about the molds. I probably wouldn't have bought one if I saw that it had leaking problems. We'll see we'll see!


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 6, 2009)

I have 3 of the togs, they all leak unless I pour at a good healthy trace. The oldest one has foam liners and has been used so many times (and leaked so many times) that now it is somewhat stable.  The newer one has one plastic (I think) attached to the sides and it is awful.  I don't use it, can't get what soap stays in the mold out of the mold..sticks like the dickens.  I might  try the dimethicone. See my recent post :My Big Success.  I get perfect gel from these molds, so it is so frustrating.


----------



## Becky (Jul 7, 2009)

I have 3 TOG's, all a couple of years old, and have never had a problem with them. I actually have 6 more coming.


----------



## carebear (Jul 7, 2009)

When do you expect them to arrive?  (2011?)
Please let us know how they work for you.


----------



## Deda (Jul 7, 2009)

All my TOG liners leaked.  That wasn't the bad part.  The truly horrid was the icky yellow stains left on the corners.  I tossed his liners, made my own from 6mm EVA Foam sheet and test about a gazillion ways to make them leakproof.  So far the most successful at holding seems to be High Heat Glue from a glue gun.  Super glue gets brittle and stains (I think he might have used it on my original liners).  Rubber bonding cement works, but is hard to deal with and when the bond is compromised it's too hard to repair.  Silicone caulk makes a beautiful long lasting bond, but I looked like a "Billy Mays before" trying to get it straight and not make a mess.

I've ordered new silicone molds, trying to be patient while there made.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> When do you expect them to arrive?  (2011?)
> Please let us know how they work for you.



LOL


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMBO


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 7, 2009)

I do love my original TOG molds,  I bought the 2 lb log and the little mini one pound when I first started soaping.  I always worked at my mixture, as a newbie, to come to thick trace and I had no real problems.  It wasn't until I started pouring at a lighter trace for what ever reason...maybe I was doing a swirl ITP or just could not get a thick trace that I started to see the leakage.  The first time was pretty dramatic and messy.  These molds have the foam liners that are in pieces and fit against the sides.  I have used the molds many many times and I always get a wonderful gel with them.  I do love them but I would not order any of the new ones until I hear that they are truly improved.  There is no way that you are going to pour a liquidy substance into a wood mold that is put together with pegs and not have leakage.  It is just the nature of the beast.  Even my Kelsie (plastic) mold will leak if I pour really light trace into it.  I don't fault the TOGs for that and I just make sure I have a good enough trace.  The real problem seems to be when the mold maker decided to try and make wood molds that don't leak, and he tried out several versions.  I have a third mold from him that is really unusable as is.  The wood has the plastic attached to it...soap sticks no matter what I do (although I am now going to try the dimethicone) and of course, leaks terribly.  There is at least one more generation of these molds out there now that seem to have one piece liners.  Most of the dissatisfaction seems to be about these molds with their silicone liners that stain, come apart or tear.  I don't have one of these.  I am waiting to see if all these problems get ironed out.  I love soaping in wood.  I get such carefree gel with the TOGS.  I wish the mold maker had stuck with the original molds with the foam liner and just cautioned soapers to make sure they had a good thick trace. I always had prompt courteous service from him.


----------



## carebear (Jul 7, 2009)

I usually pour at medium-thin trace.  Not super thin.  Leak.

I don't expect to spend that kind of money and have the change my soaps to work with the mold - for me it goes the other way.

I have had other wooden molds that didn't leak.

I cannot do medium or thick - it doesn't work with the style of my soaps.


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 7, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I've ordered new silicone molds, trying to be patient while there made.



Same here.  I just ordered mine yesterday.  Who is making yours Deda?  I decided to go with Woodfields.

zeo


----------



## carebear (Jul 7, 2009)

I have new Woodfields.  Very very nice indeed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

*tog molds*

My tog molds leaked too. And stained. 

I haven't had good luck with wood molds at all except one from a company whose name I refuse to use which stopped selling them abruptly then refused to tell its customers where they could get them...even though they knew how I could get them. (Snarky, snarky) :roll: 

I've found wood mold makers all claim they don't leak...and they do.

I've had better luck with my Soap Hutch molds. I have a three-chamber mold which I love and I just ordered two more uprights. They're plexiglass and they don't leak, even with MP. I love them. I can line, or not and the soap logs come out great. He just doesn't make them fast enough, but once you get them...they're great.

Chase Creative has great silicone molds...and he makes molds to spec. 
I found them after Upland seemed like they would never open for business again, and I've used Chase for silicone molds ever since.


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't understand what the wood has to do with them leaking.  It's the liner that leaks on the TOG molds not the wood itself.  His liners are foam that is adhered at the seams.  But a silicone liner is all one unit with no seams so that's why I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> It's the liner that leaks on the TOG molds not the wood itself.  His liners are foam that is adhered at the seams.



The liners didn't adhere...that was the problem for me. Most often the soap got between the liner and the wood and leaked all over the place. Or the liner just floated to the top...Mostly a real mess for me.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sure everyone almost remembers my horrid problems with these molds. I was the one who gave him the idea to make the 1lb molds for testing. And I was his first big order spent well over 400 + dollars on these molds for them to leak and fall apart to be thrown away in a matter of months...  :roll: no more I have said enough


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 8, 2009)

smellitlikeitissoaps said:
			
		

> I am sure everyone almost remembers my horrid problems with these molds. I was the one who gave him the idea to make the 1lb molds for testing. And I was his first big order spent well over 400 + dollars on these molds for them to leak and fall apart to be thrown away in a matter of months...  :roll: no more I have said enough



Your TOG molds shouldn't leak & Paul says they won't, so maybe you could contact him. Good luck!!!!


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 8, 2009)

Having just spent the best part of an hour cleaning up my TOG mold which leaked after pouring at what I thought was a good medium trace, I am a bit grumpy....however, I do agree that wood molds per se should not leak.  I have one that does not leak but it does not come apart either.  I have to line it with freezer paper which is not such a big deal but then I am not in production. The problem with my leaking molds is that both long sides are held in with wooden pegs and you can not get a tight enough seal that way and you have to be careful to get it all lined up right.  As the soap leaks, the wood can swell, soap can get into the peg holes. well, the problems go on and on.  My mini log has been used about 60 times and if I get everything lined up correctly and pour at a reasonable trace, I don't leak any more.  My 2 lb leaked last night, it does not get used as much as I prefer my Kelsie and my Chase molds in that size.  I am moving more and more to pouring at light trace for design reasons also...swirls mostly, so the TOGs are less and less a part of my soaping life.  Too bad because I always get a good gel right to the corners.  My Togs are out of production now as he has another design that is offered.  My foam liners are in 5 pieces .  The soap can get under them and that is a mess too.
SoapHutch molds intrigue me but I wonder if it is difficult to get gel with them.


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

HDPE doesn't insulate as well as wood so there is a learning curve for getting full gel.  I like to warm my molds in the oven (preheat to 170 then turn OFF BEFORE putting the mold in there.  Set the mold on a towel or even a pan to keep the hot rack from melting the bottom of your mold and leaving marks (ask me how I know - no real damage, just bugs me LOL).  You can also soap warmer, set your mold on a hot pad, or insulate more than before - its a customizing thing.


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 8, 2009)

Carebear, thanks for your quick reply.  Just what I thought about gelling in those molds.  I guess there is a learning curve there...but I sure have had to learn to deal with my TOGs and it is an ongoing process since new issues keep popping up or leaking out! I have a Kelsie that is probably made out of somewhat similar material and often I use that one for my gm soaps that I don't gel.  Love making a little primitive swirl in that one.   I have used a heating pad with that one to force gel.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 8, 2009)

I know this defeats the purpose but what if we line the tog molds so we can use it?


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Jul 9, 2009)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitissoaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am the very reason why he says they dont leak now. And I did ask for a refund which I was told was my fault because I pour at light trace. I shouldnt be in this conversation.. because i was banned because of this very subject and so called company. 

Just know.. its always your fault.. not his.. smh


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 9, 2009)

Mine leaked; badly. I got rid of them.


----------



## rszuba (Jul 9, 2009)

i still put a plastic bag to line my tog mold, then the foam sides in.


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 9, 2009)

smellitlikeitissoaps said:
			
		

> I shouldnt be in this conversation.. because i was banned because of this very subject and so called company.
> 
> Just know.. its always your fault.. not his.. smh




Well, just like he had the right to ban people who complained while he had the power to do so, we have the right to speak up about the truth now so that others don't fall prey to the misleading claims that they are "the best molds and liners in the soap making world". 

If people hadn't been so scared of speaking up about their experiences in the past, I wouldn't have wasted my money.  But I was naive enough to only ask on the forum where he still had that control and people were scared.  Naive me!
_
FYI: If we are going to tell it, let's tell it straght: Paul never had the right to ban anyone from this forum. At that time Mandy was the only admin (owner) she did all the banning & took a Mod vote before she did so. -Tabitha_


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

smellitlikeitissoaps said:
			
		

> mandolyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I say worry not about your banning - I believe that matter has been resolved here.  I, for one, am thrilled that people can now speak openly and honestly about experiences with TOG molds without fear of reprisal.  That is the reason these forums thrive - because we can share and learn from each other and hopefully avoid some of the mistakes that others have made.  

Sharing good experiences and bad, trials and tribulations, large and small, important or silly - that is what makes this a community that fun, interesting, and above all useful.

There are folks who have had good experience with TOG molds and folks who have had bad.  I think it's in our best interest to allow both to post freely.  Not just about TOG but other makers as well.  

I've probably been guilty of making sweeping statements without a lot of detail to back them up, and for that I apologize.  Without those details of what went awry how can anyone make their own educated decisions?  So I will try to do better.

Because there are SO many soaping styles and variations that what works for me may not for you - and just as important the reverse may hold too.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 9, 2009)

I almost bought some TOG's. They would have cost me a considerable amount of money, what with the exchange rate, and postage/shipping as well, and I would have had to pay insurance on top.
I wasn't prepared to part with that much money for a product that I have heard too many bad things about.
And you are right Carebear, everyone has their own unique way of doing things. I pour at light trace, so from the sounds of it, these moulds would not have worked for me anyway. I am grateful for the honest feedback that was given, because I would have been very disappointed if I had of parted with that much money and been disatisfied.

Just as a matter of interest, does anyone _not_ pour at light trace? I find that I have more control over my batch at light trace, but for a funnel swirl I do like to go for medium/light trace, for better definition between the colours.


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

medium-light here.

because I soap a lot of high solid-oils soaps I risk false trace if I pour too thin.


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 9, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitissoaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was one of those people. I loved my first TOG mold & there are countless posts on this forum from me saying how great they were.  Then I purchased a log with a permanent liner.  I couldn't get the soap out of it. Then I bought the 12/24 slab mold with the bad pseudo-silicone liner. I should've known better by then. The liner started tearing at the corners the first time I used it, & by then the uproar with other customers took place. 

I threw my liner in the trash this week.  I  ordered a true one piece silicone liner from Larry at Woodfields Woods. It's not a perfect fit, but with a shim on one end it works perfectly!!

It wasn't just the bad TOG molds, it was the banning of people who told the truth about TOG molds, & Paul's not owning his bad liners & molds & telling customers it was their fault they had problems, & all that from a man who professed to be our friend right here on this forum! This is where he hooked a whole bunch of us.


_Again: People were not banned for telling the truth, the people who were banned took place in a public fight, nasty name calling etc. I couldn't give a rat butt if anyone does or does not like the TOG mold. I have never bought one, but NO ONE was banned for telling the truth. That is just BS._

Well, the blinders are off, & I'm telling everyone who asks, the truth about TOG molds. Buyer Beware!


----------



## hem06 (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to read here all the time, but didn't join because it irritated me that every time someone said ANYTHING about a mold, the TOG guy would come on and plug his wares.
It turned me off this forum, but I came back recently and am really liking the feel here.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you guys for being honest. I guess I'll try it once and if it leaks, I don't know. I'm going to cut my losses.

This is frustrating. I could have spend that 50$ on something else. Live and learn.


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

Who knows, you might get lucky.
I have my fingers crossed for you!

(if it leaks try pouring at a thicker trace, if you can; and yes it can be lined.  the wood does insulate better than HDPE which is a positive if you like to gel as I do).


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2009)

_FYI: Paul NEVER had the ability to ban anyone. Only ADMIN can ban a member & Paul was NEVER admin. People do not get banned for speaking up or pointing out problems they have had w/ a supplier, People do get banned for flat out being ugly, rule hostile, etc. In most cases there are mulitple warnings before a person gets banned.

Moderator & admin decisions are not up for discussion.  Please PM any member of admin or a moderator if you feel the need to discus Admin/Mod activities. It does not belong here._


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> _FYI: Paul NEVER had the ability to ban anyone. Only ADMIN can ban a member & Paul was NEVER admin. People do not get banned for speaking up or pointing out problems they have had w/ a supplier, People do get banned for flat out being ugly, rule hostile, etc. In most cases there are mulitple warnings before a person gets banned.
> 
> Moderator & admin decisions are not up for discussion.  Please PM any member of admin or a moderator if you feel the need to discus Admin/Mod activities. It does nor belong here._



Tabitha, sorry. I can't stay quiet for this one. Discussions are NOT always that free. It depends. While I've never been outright banned, a discussion about an experience I had with a bad supplier WAS shut down in what I have always considered blatant censorship. And in what was obvious bad behavior by that same supplier was ignored, and was rewarded with NOT being banned. And the fact that you're saying a discussion about forum policies isn't up for discussion (that's discussion, not debate) is that same theme. While the forum is a great source of inspiration, information and motivation, it seems you would want all the cards on the table and not just what you think is salient.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 9, 2009)

rszuba said:
			
		

> i still put a plastic bag to line my tog mold, then the foam sides in.



That sounds like a good idea.   

Like Mandolyn, I was a big extoller of the TOGs on this site as well as on other forums because the 3 that I own have always worked great for me (and still do). I feel really bad if anyone bought one on my enthusiastic advice only to have bad results with them, and I just wanted to say I'm sorry to all of you who spent your hard earned money on them only to have them leak all over. That bums me out big time.  

Rosey, I hope you somehow got one of the good ones and it all works out for you.  

IrishLass


----------



## Deda (Jul 9, 2009)

Deja Vu?

SMF Admin and Mandy are the only one with the power to ban anyone.  From what I understand the members that were banned last year were banned for flaming.  Please lets not let this get out of hand.  

I understand that there have been problems with the generations of TOG molds.  I don't think anyone here is flying a TOG flag, but to be honest, we all thought they were great, and maybe for a time they were.  Lets just keep the comments related to product only, without any personal attacks.

Play nice?


----------



## heartsong (Jul 9, 2009)

*x*

at the risk of ticking anyone off, i never bought a mold, (how did i dodge that bullet?) but i did buy his single wire adjustable soap slicer and it "kicks a$$!"

if the house ever caught fire, it would be one of the things i grab on the way out of the house.

the only drawback was that it took over 5 weeks to get it.

but one thing i DO know, my conscience wouldn't let me sell something that has serious flaws!


----------



## Deda (Jul 9, 2009)

Soapmommie said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The supplier wasn't banned because it was a first offense.  Thankfully the issue died with that thread and hopefully what happened to you will never happen to anyone else.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, your thread was censored.

Censorship is defined as:

Censorship is the suppression of speech or deletion of communicative material which may be considered objectionable, harmful, sensitive, or inconvenient to the government or media organizations as determined by a censor.

The MOD team took a vote, decided the thread was harmful to the balance of the forum & yes, I locked it.

A forum w/o censorship is a free for all & this forum is no free for all.


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 10, 2009)

Amen


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

*tog*

Suppression of speech.

Wow. Now see, I was pretty much getting Deda's explanation on this issue until I saw that. 

So there ya' go. The big C. Censorship.

I've been a journalist for 18 years and those three words - suppression of speech - are never good in any context. And no real media organization ever considers speech "inconvenient." And governments that do, well, I think they are based in Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan and North Korea, to name a few.

I completely understand reigning in speech that incites harmful action - even the New York Times held a story to keep one of its journalists from  being killed, but suppression of speech just for the sake of suppression is just insidious and 

Suppression for the sake of suppression is just shameful.

And I had no idea I was "censored." Again, as a journalist, I actually take that as a badge of honor. 

Seriously Tab, sign up with merchant services and charge a fee, if the forum is that restricted and "sensitive." Let the market decide whether censorship is worth it. 

Oh, wait, am I going to "censored" again for _criticizing _a ridiculous idea of suppression of speech or for that matter, a mod?  I hope so.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 13, 2009)

You are in our house. You play by our rules. Membership is not your right, it is a privlage. If you do not like the rules you are welcome to leave. If you choose to cause problems you will be removed.

If we


----------



## 12345smf (Jul 13, 2009)

_The SMF's definition of an internet troll: 

"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or to generally disrupting normal discussion."-WIKI 

The SMF has zero tolerance for trolling. If we determine you are attempting to provoke or disrupt this forum or if your posts have an inflammatory feel to them your account will be deleted an your IP will be banned._


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting topic.

I have a TOG mold. Worked great for the first few batches until the wooden pegs started getting worn. I now bungee it together to get a tight fit. It is also not square, which adds to the headache.

I rarely use it anymore, and I am saving for some silicone molds. Right now, I have invested in silicone individual molds and pull those out most of the time.

I pour at a relatively thick trace, so no problems with leakage, but can I say it's a quality mold? No....I cannot. The fit and finish are several steps below what I've seen on other sites.


----------



## Pug Mom (Jul 14, 2009)

I ordered a TOG mold earlier this year.  It took a few months to come in, like 3.  I was disappointed in that.  I am not a huge fan of the liner either.  It is already coming apart and I have used it less than 10 times...  It will be fine for now, until I can part with more $$$ for the silicone molds...


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 14, 2009)

If anyone decides to get custom silicone liners made for their TOG mold, please let us know how it goes!  I was thinking about doing it but it's expensive to make the master mold and I'm not really wanting to invest any more into this thing than I have to.  At least not until I know someone is making them and they fit correctly.  

Or does anyone know if it's been done already?

There are so many of us in the same boat that you'd think one of the silicone liner vendors would just eat the initial cost and just make one so people could start buying them! 

zeo


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 14, 2009)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> There are so many of us in the same boat that you'd think one of the silicone liner vendors would just eat the initial cost and just make one so people could start buying them!
> 
> zeo



Yeah....a case of "make them and they will come!"


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok update:

I poured at really thick trace and it leaked a little bit so I'm convinced it would have leaked more at a lighter trace. I won't use it unlined anymore.


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 28, 2009)

Welllllllllll, I decided to back out of this thread for a bit as things were getting too hot.

I've almost stopped using my TOG molds. The only one I still use is the 12/24 slab & it has a silicone liner in it from Woodfields Woods. I threw the TOG liner in the trash. Larry's liner is not a perfect fit, but with a shim on one side, it works just fine.

I just ordered a Kelsei mold, so I'm moving on. I will continue to offer my experiences with TOG products when I see anyone wanting that info. As for Paul himself, I have nothing to say either on forum or off.

I stand by my statement. "Buyer Beware!" Zeo & I have had the same experiences trying to find custom fit, replacement liners for TOG molds. Unfortunately, it's just too expensive. 

Many soapers have spent countless hours trying to resolve the bad liner issue. Many of us have worked together to solve the problem. The best I could finally do was "make do." I just don't want to see anyone have to waste the money & time we all have.

I know that TOG is offering a new & improved liner. Before you invest, do some research on what that new liner is made from. It may not be all it's advertised to be.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

well when I bought mine in Feb/April, it was a new system too so *shrug*

I will use it but I will line it. I used it twice lined with freezer paper, no problem. 

And it wasn't easy to remove the soap either. I had to lift the bottom out. I think it's because my soap was still soft but still, I'd prefer using the freezer paper and just hoisting it out. Easy, simple.

I won't buy from him again, I'm going to try the other site I found, they aren't lined and much cheaper. I'm not going to pay extra for lining that doesn't work, kwim?


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 28, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> well when I bought mine in Feb/April, it was a new system too so *shrug*
> 
> I will use it but I will line it. I used it twice lined with freezer paper, no problem.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do kwym. Another option for lining is mylar cutting boards. You can cut them to fit the mold. I've also used craft foam cut to fit.


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 28, 2009)

Just an update from me.  I gave up on replacement liners for my TOG mold and decided to take the silicone liner plunge.  I bought a log mold from Larry at Woodfield's and though it was more expensive....I'm thinking WHY didn't I do this sooner?  The two molds don't compare.  Even the Larry's woodwork is far superior.  And that's saying a lot because that's the one thing Paul's customers will usually give him credit for.  

I plan to write up a full review later, but for now let me just say that you I HIGHLY recommend Woodfield's.  Put your spending money in a piggy jar for a couple of months and then you'll have the difference.  

I bought one mold with liner but was thinking that I might go back and pay him to do custom liners to fit the TOG molds.  But that was before I got it.  Now that I've rec'd it and used it, I will just buy Woodfield's mold and liners from now on.  

I'm FINALLY a happy soap mold owner.  

zeo


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm going to save my pennies for sure, I've been drooling over those molds. My birthday is in september 

So does it just pop out and then you just clean it off?


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 28, 2009)

I've only used it twice so far but I'd say it's more like you peel the silicone off of it.  That might not be the exact wording...but that's the closest phrase I can come up with it describe it.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 28, 2009)

i also like woodfields portable soap displays.  it would make going to markets and fairs a snap.  easy to set up and take down.  

very classy.


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 28, 2009)

My Woodfield's little one lb mold just arrived and I made one batch in it.  It is very easy to use and to unmold. After removing the silicone liner from the mold. I pulled the sides away from the soap, then I turned the mold upside down and "peeled" the liner off.  The block of soap emerged unscathed...perfect.  This is a very sturdy mold that does not rely on wooden pegs (like Tog's do) to be  held together. These are held together with very cleverly fitted metal bolts.  I do like and still use my original 2 TOG molds.  The older version that used five pieces of foam as liners.  I have had to trim the foam as they have stretched out and the molds leak if I pour at anything other than reasonably thick trace.  The mold that I have used the most times really does not leak so much any more due to the fact that there is alot of soap residue in the joints and I believe the wood has swollen abit. However, the Woodfield mold is just an other animal entirely.  Solid, solid....and that silicone liner....very very sweet.


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 29, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> i also like woodfields portable soap displays.  it would make going to markets and fairs a snap.  easy to set up and take down.
> 
> very classy.



I have 2 of the displays with signs. They are awesome!!!! Yes, they're easy to take down & put up, & with the signs, they look so professional!

They don't hold as much soap as I'd like, so I use them for jars & lotions. This is the 12" display.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

*x*

they have another style display that is more like a slotted box that your soap is displayed in rows (6-8) and is angled for better viewing.   

they look like they'd be easy to stack, store and travel with.

www.woodfieldswoods.com


----------

